# Been wondering about Samaki Walker have ya?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well wonder no more...

*NBA washout Samaki Walker gets pulled over, tries to eat his weed*



> Former NBA big man and current star of the Syrian league Samaki Walker tried to beat a drug rap last Thursday, after his Mercedes was pulled over, by doing what any sensible pothead would do. He tried to eat the stuff as the police closed in.
> 
> Before this incident, Samaki was known for two things. There was the one time he was punched by Kobe Bryant(notes) for being a bit of a load in practice
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...i-Walker-gets-pulled-over-trie?urn=nba-wp7023

What a :clown:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe punched him? I dont remember that. If true, its hard to hold that one against Kobe.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

10 bottles of roids? He isn't going to get back into the league without doing at least 11.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** is he doing in the Syrian league? I'm embarrassed he's considered a star there.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Kobe punched him? I dont remember that. If true, its hard to hold that one against Kobe.


something I found:


> According to a witness on the Los Angeles Lakers team bus, Bryant hit teammate Samaki Walker in the eye following joking between the two players that turned into a one-punch boxing match. The incident happened as the team bus was parking in the tunnel of Gund Arena before last night's Lakers-Cavaliers game.
> 
> When asked, Bryant didn't confirm or deny the altercation. Walker, meanwhile, said: "I don't know what everyone's talking about. Do you think Kobe would've played tonight if he would've hit me?"
> 
> Walker, who is on the injured list with a hyperextended right elbow, wore a bandage under his right eye that appeared swollen. He wasn't wearing the patch nor did he appear to have any swelling during the team's shootaround yesterday morning.


yeah its in bad taste....but....Samaki sounds like a battered woman saying "I fell", when everyone knows it was domestic violence...lol


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Kobe punched him? I dont remember that. If true, its hard to hold that one against Kobe.


yep ... sucker-punched him while they were on the bus. Came up behind him while he was seated and punched him. Of course, Kobe being the god of the Universe, Samaki could not hit him back without destroying the Lakers' season. Supposedly, Kobe did not believe Samaki was injured and was slacking off so that Kobe could not win with Shaq out. The Lakers went 4-12 without Shaq and Kobe leading the team. This was during one of Kobe and Shaq's many lovers' spats. 

I'm not looking up links ...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love seeing the overly dedicated Kobe haters that are still going strong. Didn't you guys get the memo? LeBron is the next great player in his prime so it's time to **** on him. F!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> yep ... sucker-punched him while they were on the bus. Came up behind him while he was seated and punched him. Of course, Kobe being the god of the Universe, Samaki could not hit him back without destroying the Lakers' season. Supposedly, Kobe did not believe Samaki was injured and was slacking off so that Kobe could not win with Shaq out. The Lakers went 4-12 without Shaq and Kobe leading the team. This was during one of Kobe and Shaq's many lovers' spats.
> 
> I'm not looking up links ...


Yea..... hes kind of proven he can win without Shaq by now, hasn't he?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea..... hes kind of proven he can win without Shaq by now, hasn't he?


Only because David stern let him. I wish stern would let poor lebron win, he can't win with or without shaq.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I'm not looking up links ...


Words like these lend so much credibility


----------

